# Great, Nintendo.



## Bacon Boy (Jun 10, 2010)

So, Nintendo is planning on making people to pay for using their wi-fi now. The article was in GI, but it won't load on the internet, so if you have this month's issue, look it up. 

I would hate it if this happened, but I wouldn't mind it if it was a trade-off. Paying and the elimination of friend codes.


----------



## //RUN.exe (Jun 10, 2010)

nintendo wifi sucks, i much prefer browsing with sony wifi.

and don't even get me started on 360 wifi.


----------



## Genji (Jun 10, 2010)

WHAT!?!

That is the most Dim-witted thing they could do!Think of all the sales they will lose and the Fan rampages!Think of having to pay 5.00$ just to got to someones town on Animal Crossing!


----------



## Bacon Boy (Jun 10, 2010)

I checked, it's on "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly" on page 38.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 10, 2010)

They better not. T____T

If they know what's good for them. *cracks knuckles*


----------



## -Aaron (Jun 10, 2010)

If they do, I'll just switch to another service that's actually worth paying for.


----------



## Princess (Jun 10, 2010)

That wouldn't be too nice if they did that.


----------



## Wish (Jun 10, 2010)

B-but! D: They're rich enough. :S


----------



## Ron Ronaldo (Jun 10, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> I checked, it's on "The Good, The Bad, and The Ugly" on page 38.


When'd you get this month's issue? I haven't gotten mine yet. :<


----------



## Jrrj15 (Jun 10, 2010)

IF THEY DO IM GONNA IM GONNNAAAA... HAVE FURYYYYYYY HEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHEHE


----------



## John102 (Jun 10, 2010)

Nintendo, your wifi is *censored.2.0*ty enough. So unless it becomes great, as in an online brawl will feel like an offline brawl, I'm not paying for this..


----------



## Pear (Jun 10, 2010)

Why would you pay for Nintendo  WFC when you could pay for XBL, or get PSN free? Both are superior services to Nintendo WFC.


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Jun 10, 2010)

Game Informer's The Good said:
			
		

> Nintendo is looking into the possibility of charging users for the online component of systems like the Nintendo DS and Wii. Whether this would manifest itself in a monthly fee or a one-time upfront usage fee - if it happens at all - remains to be seen. With Sony and now Nintendo contemplating making players pay for some portion of their online services, a year from now will there be any free online lunch?


----------



## animalcrossingfan1112 (Jun 10, 2010)

If Nintendo does that It'll be the stupidest move ever


----------



## Mino (Jun 10, 2010)

Nintendo's online service is free because it's crap.  If they want some money in exchange for the level of service that XBL has been offering, _since 2002_, then I'd gladly pay.  Assuming they made games I was interested in playing online, that is.


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 10, 2010)

I told my brother this and he thinks I'm kidding. :\

Probably because it's a really stupid idea..


----------



## pielover6 (Jun 10, 2010)

Wow, if that happened, I would switch to full out PC gaming.

I already do a lot of PC gaming but if this happened it would be all I did.


----------



## Kyel (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol if this happens.......


$elling a Wii <3


----------



## bcb (Jun 10, 2010)

I'll probably quit wifi if this happens.

And quit life. <3


----------



## Tyler (Jun 10, 2010)

So what? It'd be like every other online gaming service. Except just not as good. Unless they're planning on making some changes to the service with the 3DS.


----------



## Horus (Jun 10, 2010)

Lol



Nintendo.


----------



## Pokeman (Jun 11, 2010)

Well, I'm poor so i wont be able to pay nothin. whats up with these dang money grabbers.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 11, 2010)

They said no such thing.  You're thinking of the Miyamoto interview where he contemplated charging for extras ala Xbox Live, while still keeping their free service as an option.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 11, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> They said no such thing.  You're thinking of the Miyamoto interview where he contemplated charging for extras ala Xbox Live, while still keeping their free service as an option.


This. Ugh, people jump to conclusions way too fast. >_>


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 11, 2010)

Please. God. NO.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 11, 2010)

Rockman! said:
			
		

> Please. God. NO.


Especially right after you get Wi-Fi. XD


----------



## Rockman! (Jun 11, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 11 2010, 08:01:33 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FFFF, I KNOW RIGHT?

But it's been unresponsive lately ...
MEREWRTETGRTGRG.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*cough*


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2010)

Aw Nintendo, how could you do such a thing? =[


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughcough*


----------



## Rawburt (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My post was just a joke.

But that cough of yours seems rather serious.  :O


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 12, 2010)

Nintendos service isn't worth any money.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nintendos service isn't worth any money.


Its soo bad they should pay you to use it...


----------



## Nixie (Jun 12, 2010)

And I was just planning on getting back to WW wifi... Braving the lags... D;

Also Tye seems to have a coughing fit in this thread XD


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 12, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I was going to say first :L

@Tye, stop spreading your diseases all over the thread and go take some medicine... (Or die from a throat infection, I don't care)


----------



## Lisathegreat! (Jun 12, 2010)

Kyel said:
			
		

> Lol if this happens.......
> 
> 
> $elling a Wii <3


Haha, I see wut u did thar


----------



## Mr. L (Jun 12, 2010)

Meh, I honestly don't care anymore, their wi-fi is horrible anyways.


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Naw, man, it's pointless -- my posts are always ignored


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 12, 2010)

If they're going to do this, at least make the Wi-Fi less laggy.


----------



## AndyB (Jun 12, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 12 2010, 09:59:31 AM]If they're going to do this, at least make the Wi-Fi less laggy.


If they actually do it, and isn't just something that's been taken out of context... then that money will go towards making the whole thing better.


----------



## Rocker32703 (Jun 12, 2010)

I hope so. Otherwise I'll cut off any and all ties with Nintendo WiFi and stick with my Xbox Live, thank you very much.

I wonder what the exchange rate would be for dollar to bells... Maybe you could pay your fees in Bells when you transfer towns?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 12, 2010)

Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> So, Nintendo is planning on making people to pay for using their wi-fi now. The article was in GI, but it won't load on the internet, so if you have this month's issue, look it up.
> 
> I would hate it if this happened, but I wouldn't mind it if it was a trade-off. Paying and the elimination of friend codes.


...Nice trade off!!? Those ******** codes should have never been implemented in the first lace! 

@Poster above 999,999,999 and 4 ABDS.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 12, 2010)

AndyB said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is nintendo, that would make too much sense.


----------



## David (Jun 12, 2010)

LOL Unless wii offers the same or more as Xbox 360 (which its not even capable of doing) please people, don't pay for this.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*coughhackwheeze*


----------



## Tyler. (Jun 12, 2010)

Yeah, I read this in GameInformer a few days ago. But like some other people have said, they will probably just charge for extra features maybe, and not the whole entire wifi.


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 12, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


SHUT UP WE ALL READ YOUR POST WE JUST CHOSE TO IGNORE AND WE WOULD APPRECIATE IT IF YOU COULD LIVE WITH THAT!
k? k. k!


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rage


----------



## Ciaran (Jun 12, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Difrunce:

I dun raeging. He not dun attention hoering.


----------



## muffun (Jun 12, 2010)

Ciaran said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


umad?

Nintendo's intelligent enough to keep WiFi free. I could see them charging money for extras and things like that, but not the whole system in general.


----------



## Dimitri Petrenko (Jun 12, 2010)

Muffun said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But then agan they did let some stupid games get the  seal of quality

(Looks at a game involving ninjas made out of gingerbread..)


----------



## Bulerias (Jun 15, 2010)

Kid Icarus said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nowhere does it say "Seal of *quality*".


----------



## Yokie (Jun 15, 2010)

What... -.-

Nintendo better be kidding.


----------



## Jasonnman (Jun 16, 2010)

no nintendo that just sucks


----------



## Garrett x50 cal (Jun 16, 2010)

Bulerias said:
			
		

> Kid Icarus said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...









wut


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Jun 16, 2010)

Yeohkei said:
			
		

> What... -.-
> 
> Nintendo better be kidding.


yea dont make me never buy ur stuff Nintendo


----------



## Khocol4te (Jun 17, 2010)

If this is true, -Wii, -WiiGames, -DS, -DSGames, +GoodGamingPC or +Macintosh
I just hope I don't have to do that ;~;


----------



## Tortimer (Jun 17, 2010)

Guys.

Nintendo, while a company that typically likes to please its fans, is first and foremost a *business*, and the main goal of a business is to keep things profitable. Yes, if this is a sure fact, it will suck, but whatever.


----------



## Tyeforce (Jun 17, 2010)

SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Bulerias said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's their old seal. =p Their current one just says "Official Nintendo Seal".






Besides, it's good that they don't just reject every game that's not up to par on quality. Consumers have a right to play whatever games they want, and if it's the less-than-great games that they enjoy, then they should be able to play those games.


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


THAT'S more familiar.


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

AnimalCrossingcool said:
			
		

> Yeohkei said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hope this never happens.

Oh, and 
"Yeah, do not make me ever buy your stuff, Nintendo."
TBTNTS lives!


----------



## Trundle (Jun 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 17 2010, 02:57:05 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I understand now!


----------



## [Nook] (Jun 17, 2010)

MrMr said:
			
		

> [Nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're one of the few members who appreciate our free community service.


----------



## Numner (Jun 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 17 2010, 02:57:05 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"Yeah, don't ever make me buy your stuff, Nintendo."

Keep the flow, dawg.


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Coughs out blood
Also the reason they changed the seal is because its not quality anymore


----------



## The Sign Painter (Jun 17, 2010)

[Nook said:
			
		

> ,Jun 17 2010, 02:57:05 PM]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh my.


----------



## Pear (Jun 17, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> SSgt. Garrett said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, because fun can only be determined by the user. The seal basically says, "Hey, you can put this in your console without it exploding."


----------



## Say Whaaaaa (Jun 17, 2010)

Pear said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a game that does not have the seal

Not for me for a friend


----------

